# calking up the entrance to a wall



## chris w (Dec 31, 2014)

How about putting something in the crack they can't chew through? A piece of window screen may work. It's flexible enough to work into most openings. You could add some caulk to this to seal out moisture.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

They probably pushed through the silicone before it hardened.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as there is comb in the wall, bees will find a way to get to it.

cchoganjr


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> As long as there is comb in the wall, bees will find a way to get to it.
> 
> cchoganjr


That's a bummer. I got alot to come out before I caulked and I did get there within 3 hours of thier arrival, unless he didn't know really when they arrived. On Monday morning I went over and they hadn't gotten through at that point and there were maybe 100 bees there. Today is when the problem started. 

The very cool thing that happened is that when I was there yesterday, I moved the nuk I had set up on a ladder out 10 feet away from the wall. I'd set it up for the bees still at the wall, right against wall. I moved it away and bees followed. That was early morning. When the fellow got home later afternoon, he sent me a picture. I don't have it with me, but the nuk was strapped onto the paint tray. Under the tray was a very nice swerm about the size of a basketball. This morning I went back with another cardboard nuk and 2 comb frames, 3 empty, and knocked swarm in. The queen was in there it seems because most of the bees stayed in the nuk. Around another 100 flying around, and I took the nuk home. I"m going back tomorrow afternoon and see what's goiing on at that time. Probably more caulking. I will post pictures tomorrow of all my fun and frustration.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a picture of the wall I'm dealing with:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/vyt6h92lggv9umq/AABQWxvJOk3rtNchgDp4BdvJa

Here's the swarm from yesterday I fetched this morning (and hope it doesn't abscond):

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/83mllknxx8s73yz/AAC2U9OnumpgjunqmfTVOSRIa


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice catch. Since it is a cinder block wall, did the "other" guy leave the old comb in the wall?


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

I would get as many bees out as possible and then seal up the block wall cracks with a waterproofing hydraulic cement patch. It comes in a small gallon size yellow bucket at the big box wood stores for around $15. Just make sure to remove all dust and wet the block surface inside and out. Press in firmly with a small masons trowel level off and this stuff is bullet proof.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks treebee, that's what we will do. I need to ask my friend again, I thought he told me the guy opened up the wall, thus the mess. I bet he didn't get all the comb out. When we get rid of these bees, I will have him open that up and we can take a look, then use the wh cement patch. 

On Monday, he sent me this pic from where he works. Said they are all mine if I want them and they can provide a lift. I won't do this one for free, going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

chris w said:


> How about putting something in the crack they can't chew through? A piece of window screen may work. It's flexible enough to work into most openings. You could add some caulk to this to seal out moisture.


Not sure that would work in this case, but thanks. I'm doing a different trap out where this idea will work.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

An update--I got the wall sealed up enough to keep the bees out, and as of yesterday there were only a couple bees still lingering. The owner is going to clean out the foam and all, get the comb cleaned out and then properly patch up the openings. I still have a bait box about 10 feet away in case another swarm wants to move in.


----------

